# Dazed & Confused from S. Illinois



## kittys (May 6, 2008)

Hello, Been bowhunting for 25 yrs. which means nothing with all the new stuff that comes out every year. What better way to find out about new stuff than from folks that have tried it.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## kittys (May 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!*


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT:teeth:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## kittys (May 6, 2008)

thank


----------



## kittys (May 6, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Have fun and learn alot.
where in southern Il?


----------



## kittys (May 6, 2008)

About 25 miles southeast of Mcleansboro


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

I am originally from Sparta and still hunt Randolph county.
will you make it to Carbodale June 20 for the shoot?


----------



## kittys (May 6, 2008)

Didn't know anything about it. Just now figured out where all the thanks i sent went. Thier here 
signed
Village Idiot


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* kittys. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## kittys (May 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the welcomes. I have really enjoyed this site and it is filled with very helpful information.


----------

